# T6 turbo?



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a T6 turbo in my garage that came off an 8v92. seems to be in good shape. I'll get it checked out more closely if I decide to do something with it. anyway, is there anyone thats dealt with these big turbos on anything? Pictures help too. and if there are dyno sheets or ANYTHING, I would like to see them. Thanks guys. Not necessarily thinking of putting it on anything, just wanna see if its feasible, much less possible. Thanks again.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: T6 turbo? (rosecityromper)*

Are you sure a T6 ???? T6 is BIG
Notice port.























T6 is supra BIG.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: T6 turbo? (rosecityromper)*

You do not have a T6 in your 8v


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: T6 turbo? (killa)*

doubt you have a t6 turbo. here's a pic of one (right) and the turbo on the left is a gt4094r


----------



## Mathdiesel (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: T6 turbo? (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_You do not have a T6 in your 8v

He is surely not talking about a '92 1.8l 8v, he's talking about an 8V92, as in the Detroit Diesel :


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

doesn't volvo call there turbos on the new s80 a t6? 
thought i read that somewhere.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: T6 turbo? (Mathdiesel)*

holy crap...chris why do you have a turbo that large???
Probably a good turbo for an 8+liter V8-12


----------



## Mathdiesel (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_doesn't volvo call there turbos on the new s80 a t6? 
thought i read that somewhere. 

Yes, but its not because of the turbo size, its because its an inline 6 turbocharged. Same as the T5 which is an inline 5 turbocharged


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Mathdiesel)*

throw it on a VR


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Mathdiesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mathdiesel* »_
Yes, but its not because of the turbo size, its because its an inline 6 turbocharged. Same as the T5 which is an inline 5 turbocharged

ahh, that makes sense, thank you for clearing up my confusion. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

T6 is gonna take alot of volume to make use of. a Supra with a GT5533(91mm) T6 turbo usually is a 3.4 stroker, or a high revving(9-10k) 3.0 with a good sized shot. usually 75-150shot for spooling. still doesnt peak until 6-7k RPM. granted its making 1200+ whp at that point. good luck fitting one on a VW. not enough room really. an audi with a 3.2VR swap might be able to fit it with some hood removed.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (boosted b5)*

t6, 110mm turbo


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

no raintray. cheater








thats not a 110mm inducer. a mk4 key is like 2.25iches tall.

this is a Sound Performance SP79R.. essentialy a GT45R with a 79mm wheel, T4 housing, .96ar.










_Modified by boosted b5 at 10:19 PM 1-28-2010_


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_t6, 110mm turbo










look at that mating surface flange to manifold


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_T6 is gonna take alot of volume to make use of. a Supra with a GT5533(91mm) T6 turbo usually is a 3.4 stroker, or a high revving(9-10k) 3.0 with a good sized shot. usually 75-150shot for spooling. still doesnt peak until 6-7k RPM. granted its making 1200+ whp at that point. good luck fitting one on a VW. not enough room really. an audi with a 3.2VR swap might be able to fit it with some hood removed.









So it may just be better for a 4.2 ay? I was thinking that if I did anything with it, I would use a low compression 12v. and well worry about fitment when we get to that point.
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From Drop Box</td></tr></table>


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (rosecityromper)*

and my inlet is about 2" 5/8". hopefully my pic helps.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (rosecityromper)*

holy big


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_holy big 

Thats what she said. Is there any other advice out there? This cant be the only post about this...


----------

